# How to open trunk lid if no lock installed?



## DT-Fan (Oct 12, 2015)

Hi,

may be a stupid question, but I have no idea about the mechanics of the lock system: Someone has closed the lid of the trunk, but it has no lock. So I have to open it throught the hole of the lock. Any idea how to do that?

Thanks!


----------



## Colorado67GTO (Sep 11, 2014)

You didn’t mention the year but I think they are all pretty much the same. You will need a long flat head screwdriver with a relatively narrow head. Directly behind the lock hole, there will be a vertical slot where the lock mechanism engages the catch. Stick the blade of the screwdriver into that slot and turn about a 1/4 turn clockwise and it should pop. If it doesn’t pop immediately, try pushing down on the trunk lid while you turn. Good luck.


----------



## Lemans guy (Oct 14, 2014)

First thing to do is go into the glove box and read the license and registration papers...

...and make sure that this is your car. 

If it is,........proceed as Colorado described, 

if it is not, ........please reconsider.


----------



## DT-Fan (Oct 12, 2015)

Lemans guy said:


> First thing to do is go into the glove box and read the license and registration papers...
> 
> ...and make sure that this is your car.


Believe me, it is my car...status after a fricked-up restoration attempt by a company, with whom I at court now. Longer story, read on at https://www.motor-talk.de/forum/wenn-der-restaurator-keine-gute-wahl-war-t6581524.html (in german, but deepl.com may help)
@Colorado: Thanks, will give it a try


----------



## Lemans guy (Oct 14, 2014)

DT sorry to hear about that, those crooks are here in the US as well and .......good luck with your court case. 

For your info I recently replaced my 3 locks, glove box center console and trunk. Ames has a kit for all three locks keyed the same for $75 or $100 dollars as I recall. 

They have individual locks as well and they are EZ install.

Good luck!


----------

